# CMH lahore merit



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Hey so does anyone know what the merit for CMH lahore was last year? Some say it's 83 and some 88%. 
Also if anyone knows the merit for CMH multan and Wah medical college please share.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

It was 88. something. I had 87.75 and they said I didn't get in by 14 seats. So I'm guessing till 88.5? Can't be more than that. For foreign seat it was wayyy lower. A girl with 83% got in too. Cmh multan had a lower merit than Lahore's. I think it went down till 85-86 for local seats and for foreign less than 83 probably.


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Oh alrightt thankyou. Btw was this your aggregate with the UHS mcat or sat 2?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

SAT 2. They didn't consider MCAT at all last year. And they said they would consider it. So it was all chaos for kids every where.


----------



## pencilpen123 (Sep 4, 2016)

damn whats merit


----------



## ajqadir (Sep 21, 2016)

*New To This Forum*

I am trying to collect information for my daughter who wants to get admission in Medical College in Pakistan. For the last few months I have been gathering information directly from concerned departments/institutes and indirectly from current medical students and friends. 

I would like to share my information with others and would like to get more information from others as well. Like other parents, I am also in a lot of stress and I hope and pray to Almighty for good outcome of my efforts. 

I wish all the best to every student who is seeking admission in any medical college. May Almighty help you all. Ameen.

- - - Updated - - -

I personally went to CMH College Lahore and got prospectus for local seat. They have separate prospectus for local MBBS, local BDS (Rs.6000 each) and foreign applicants (Rs. 11000) each for MBBS and BDS.
They have two more CMH Medical Colleges one in Multan and one in Quetta. In order to apply in those colleges, one has to go there to get the prospectus. It is all making money and they don't care about people.
I kept asking last year merit but the guy kept ignoring my question. This year CMH is considering both SAT II or NUMS test whichever is higher.


----------



## poker404040 (Apr 19, 2016)

i have an aggregate of a 87.3 on foreign seat what are my chances.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

poker404040 said:


> i have an aggregate of a 87.3 on foreign seat what are my chances.


You will definitely get admission on foreign seat ,but also you should apply on local seat aswel it will save you a fortune, just buy two prospectus one for local one for foreign and apply online for both seats.


----------



## poker404040 (Apr 19, 2016)

yaar the thing is ihavent taken urdu, pak studies i joined o levels a little late.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

poker404040 said:


> yaar the thing is ihavent taken urdu, pak studies i joined o levels a little late.


For O levels if your a foreign or dual national you only need 5 subjects to get an equivalence certificate of O LEVEL from the punjab board, you need English, maths ,physics, chemistry and biology
In A LEVEL you just need physics chemistry biology for equivalence


----------



## poker404040 (Apr 19, 2016)

but i believe you need to give the entrance test.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

poker404040 said:


> but i believe you need to give the entrance test.


Yes you have to give nums test , but even if you failed the nums test they would have just taken your SAT scores, but if you didn't give the test then I guess you can only apply on foreign seat, but rest assure your aggregate is more than enough for foreign seat, good luck


----------



## naila niaz (May 17, 2016)

is its possible to get admission in any medical college of pakistan with 64 percent aggregate


----------



## Smaaz (Sep 27, 2016)

88% is way too high. I know some who got admission with aggregate lower than that. Well i guess, this year it would be lower considering the introduction of nums test which in my opinion wasn't an easy one.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Smaaz said:


> 88% is way too high. I know some who got admission with aggregate lower than that. Well i guess, this year it would be lower considering the introduction of nums test which in my opinion wasn't an easy one.


I think CMH is really bad in messing around with students future, last year they did not consider mcat even though they said they would, this year till June they said they would not take SAT2 and even stated it on their website, then they changed their minds and are now taking SAT2 , lots of kids didn't sit for SAT due to this reason.
Now out of the blue todaytheir are saying they will take MCAT as students were not informed that much about NUMS test.All of the above Information is available on CMH Facebook and website.


----------



## Smaaz (Sep 27, 2016)

cmh multan is accepting mcat but i didn't saw such thing on cmh lahore site


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Smaaz said:


> cmh multan is accepting mcat but i didn't saw such thing on cmh lahore site


It is on the cmh lahore site, uhs /provincial entry test is stated which is mcat


----------

